# Any reflectors that fill an M3 head without the shock absorber?



## RichS (Jul 15, 2012)

Any reflectors that fill an M3 head without the shock absorber? I'm looking for a reflector that can fill the head to make the most use of the space for maximum throw.

Any options out there?


----------



## archimedes (Jul 15, 2012)

RichS said:


> Any reflectors that fill an M3 head without the shock absorber? I'm looking for a reflector that can fill the head to make the most use of the space for maximum throw.
> 
> Any options out there?



Aren't these the "d36" dropins?

I'm not certain, though, since I've never tried to disassemble one of these bezels....


----------



## RichS (Jul 15, 2012)

archimedes said:


> Aren't these the "d36" dropins?
> 
> I'm not certain, though, since I've never tried to disassemble one of these bezels....


 Yep, they are. But, these are short, well below the glass to allow for the shock absorbing foam - which of course is not needed with an LED.. I am looking for a reflector that is taller and fills the head without the foam.

Not sure if anything already exists, or if this would be a custom job.


----------

